# Foodsaver Bags



## marine66 (Mar 28, 2013)

How long will cooked meat stay good, once sealed in Foodsaver Bags?


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I have had steaks (raw) and fish (again raw) from the bags after a year and they were fine.


----------



## oif_ghost_tod (Sep 25, 2012)

marine66 said:


> How long will cooked meat stay good, once sealed in Foodsaver Bags?


...?

I'm missing something here.

Are we talking freezer time?

If so, yes. A year is a good rule, but some advocate up to twice that. I try to keep my cooked meat rotated out every six months or so. Anything more than a year old gets put into the menu and used promptly.

Uncooked meat is much more forgiving in the freezer, I suggest freezing your raw steaks and chops WITH your marinade of choice in your foodsaver bags. That way once they are thawed, they are already perfectly seasoned and ready to go! Just light the grill and have a cold beverage, because the meat is ready to go.

Vacuum sealed in the fridge - should last up to a week.

If you are asking how long cooked meat or fish will last by simply vacuum sealing it, without refrigeration, probably about 3-12 hours, and after that I wouldn't even want to be nearby when you open it. 
IMHO, vacuum sealing is a great extender of, *but not replacement for*, proper refrigeration.

Semper Fi.


----------

